# Sticky  ******The Official Tiguan (MQB) DIY/FAQ thread******



## EPilot (Jul 27, 1999)

*Welcome to the Tiguan (MQB) Do-It-Yourself, How-To and Frequently Asked Question Thread.*

Hi everyone!
So this is a new forum for the New Tiguan there's going to be a lot of repeat questions. 
So I need your help compiling the best answers.

Sure the answer is always use the search first or for me to merge repeat topics to the right one. 
But I'm not always on here and do have a life outside of volunteering my time on here.

SO I'm coming to you guys and girls for help in narrowing down what topics you would like to see nominated for the FAQ topic for this forum.

So any and all help would be greatly appreciated. Thank you


*How to add something to the FAQ?*
If you have anything that you would like added to this list, please post in here a topic and what section you think it should go under I will add it. 
Once we have enough I'll try to manage the sections with the most relevant topics and information. Let me know


*FIRST THINGS FIRST!*
******Please use the search******


*Sections:*
*Typical Problems & Questions
Oil & Servicing
VAG-COM / VCDS
OBDEleven
Carista
Brakes
Engine
​Transmission
Exhaust
Suspension & Handling
Wheels & Tires
Body & Exterior
Lighting
Interior
Electrical
Radio & Navigation System
Racks, Carriers & Hitches
Miscellaneous
Buying
New Driver Questions*


----------



## EPilot (Jul 27, 1999)

*Typical Problems & Questions*

*Typical Problems & Questions

**2018 Tiguan Issues - Purchased on 9/16 - B Pillar*
*What bothers you about the new Tiguan having owned it for a bit? any pet peeves?*
*What is a everyone’s long term fuel economy?
**tiguan in the snow*
Trying to decide is a new Tiguan is for me... but the "power"
*Recalls 
**
Tiguan Sunroof Recall
**another recall*
*Potential upcoming seatbelt recall*
*VW factory recalls (so far)*
*Reverse lights recall*
*I got the letter VOLKSWAGEN RECALLS TIGUANS TO REPLACE SHOCK ABSORBERS**Spring recall*
*Spring recall*


----------



## EPilot (Jul 27, 1999)

*Oil & Servicing*

*Oil & Servicing

**What Oil is everyone using?*
*First oil change (32mm socket needed for oil filter housing?) -Oil change information*


----------



## EPilot (Jul 27, 1999)

*Vag-com / vcds*

*vag-com / vcds

*Ross Tech Vag Com for 2018


----------



## EPilot (Jul 27, 1999)

*OBDEleven*

*OBDEleven

*Official OBDeleven Coding Thread


----------



## EPilot (Jul 27, 1999)

*Brakes*

*Brakes

*Scored brake disk


----------



## EPilot (Jul 27, 1999)

*Engine*

*Engine

**2018 Tiguan - APR flash?*
*Remote start*
*Which fuel are you guys using ?*
*What Oil is everyone using?*
*Anybody do the first oil change at 1k?
*​*ECU tune, etc*
*Oil Catch Can
*Trying to decide is a new Tiguan is for me... but the "power"


----------



## EPilot (Jul 27, 1999)

*​Transmission*

*​Transmission*


----------



## EPilot (Jul 27, 1999)

*Exhaust*

*Exhaust*


----------



## EPilot (Jul 27, 1999)

*Suspension & Handling*

*Suspension & Handling
*
*Tiguan Suspension modifications*
*Any lifted Tiguans out there yet?*


----------



## EPilot (Jul 27, 1999)

*Wheels & Tires*

*Wheels & Tires

**Winter Tires*
*Anyone have aftermarket wheels on their Tiguan?*
2018 tiguan: taller / beefier tires?


----------



## EPilot (Jul 27, 1999)

*Body & Exterior*

*Body & Exterior

*Windshield replacement


----------



## EPilot (Jul 27, 1999)

*Lighting*

*Lighting

**Fog light bulb type?*
*LED projector headlight housing swap*
*Headlight condensation*
2018 + Tiguan MQB Door Warning Lights Retrofit DYI


----------



## EPilot (Jul 27, 1999)

*Interior*

*Interior

**Homelink mirror install DIY*
*2018 Tiguan Retractable Cargo Cover part number?*
*Tiguan Sunroof Recall (LED Lighting recall)*
*Fixing sunroof ambient lighting yourself
**Remote start vehicle temp
**Inbay Wireless charger - DYI*
2018 + Tiguan MQB Door Panel Removal DYI


----------



## EPilot (Jul 27, 1999)

*Electrical*

*Electrical

*Inbay Wireless charger - DYI


----------



## EPilot (Jul 27, 1999)

*Radio & Navigation System*

*Radio & Navigation System

**2018 Tiguan SE sound system upgrade*
Software update - Navigation update


----------



## EPilot (Jul 27, 1999)

*Racks, Carriers & Hitches*

*Racks, Carriers & Hitches

**2018 Tiguan Roof Cross Rails*
*Aftermarket hitch*
2018 4Motion SE towing capacity


----------



## EPilot (Jul 27, 1999)

*Miscellaneous*

*Miscellaneous

*2018 Tiguan Third Party Accessories


----------



## EPilot (Jul 27, 1999)

*Buying*

*Buying

**Fair price on Tiguan*
*VW Care Plan prepaid maintenance, and maintenance schedule, questions
**Trying to decide is a new Tiguan is for me... but the "power"*


----------



## EPilot (Jul 27, 1999)

*New Driver Questions*

*New Driver Questions

*DAP (Driver Assistance Package) Sensors and functions


----------



## ENGIN3RD (Aug 11, 2018)

*Oil change*

Oil change, easy peasy.

Need: 
6 liters of 508.00 oil (Castrol 0W-20 LL IV, VW GE525771LDSP)
Filter & o-ring (VW 06L 115 562 B)
Drain plug tool (Schwaben ES#3108058)
Torque wrench & 32mm 6 point socket for filter housing (25 Nm = 18.4 ft-lbs)

How to:
Remove drain plug, drain oil into suitable container.
Remove engine cover, pull up gently to release from 4 socket mounts.
Loosen oil filter housing ~2 turns and wait a few minutes to allow it to drain.
Remove filter housing, replace filter + o-ring with new, & reinstall. TQ to 25 Nm.
Reinstall drain plug.
Fill with 6 liters of 508.00 approved oil.
Start & check for leaks. Turn engine off & wait a few minutes before checking level.
6L fill will be ~3/4 up the hashed portion of the dipstick. 
Replace engine cover

Reset oil change indicator by holding the 0.0 button in the cluster while turning on ignition (foot off brake). Hold until it enters service menu, then release. Menu will cycle through oil service options, press & release again when it says oil service. (page 27 of owners manual)


----------



## Maximilium (May 25, 2012)

Auto Disable engine stop-start system

SSAM Module Installation Instructions


----------



## EPilot (Jul 27, 1999)

*Carista*

*Carista

**Carista Thread*


----------



## ENGIN3RD (Aug 11, 2018)

Service Manuals (some) - https://cardiagn.com/volkswagen-tiguan-2016-workshop-manuals-wiring-diagrams/


----------



## bakedziti (Mar 31, 2021)

Great thread, very helpful.


----------



## masterofmayhem (Nov 27, 2009)

Do you have any info on the battery and which size to replace the OEM one with? Nothing came up in the search. Thanks!


----------



## DoC0427 (Sep 16, 2019)

masterofmayhem said:


> Do you have any info on the battery and which size to replace the OEM one with? Nothing came up in the search. Thanks!


I believe the factory battery for the MQB NAR Tiguan is 70AH, EFB+ (enhanced flooded lead acid). You can go larger and switch to AGM if you like as long as it fits physically and has the same terminals.

If you are planning to change it yourself, be sure to do the adaptations to reset and reconfigure the battery monitor and charging system using OBDeleven or VCDS. Not doing so will negatively effect your new battery.









Replacing battery: Do I need to do anything special?


If I replace the battery. Do I need to do anything special? I have ODB11 and don’t see anything about the battery listed. I’m just curious. Haven’t have a VW since I had a 2004 Wagon... so please ignore the ignorance. I’m just glad to be back in a VW and like to know all the ins and outs.




www.vwvortex.com





Cheers…
DoC


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mmgc123 (Mar 11, 2015)

Appreciate the thread! Helpful info


----------

